# Ninjutsu Student in Hong Kong



## HKToshindo

Hello,
My name is Robert and I live in Hong Kong. Yes, there are many nice martial arts here, but I have always been drawn to the art of ninjutsu. So, I have started training with Anshu Stephen Hayes' home study course. I know it will not be as easy as having a teacher, but with extra effort on my part I have been assured that I will be just as good as a regular student.

At this point I am planning on taking a trip to Japan in July to learn from the teacher of my teacher. I hope to gain as much information as I can from here before I depart.

Thank you to everyone in advance.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bluekey88

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku

Welcome.


----------



## JBrainard

Ave.


----------



## morph4me

Hello Robert, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Kajowaraku

welcome and good luck


----------



## kuroshinja

Your road will not be an easy one grasshopper but it will prove to be rewarding. Enjoy your journey and keep us posted as you travel onward. Oss.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Welcome

Let me get this straight...You&#8217;re in Hong Kong (loaded with multiple CMA styles) and you studying Ninjutsu with the Anshu Stephen Hayes' home study course...... I am more than a bit confused and thinking about how much opportunity you are passing up but that's ok... it is likely just me.

I wish you luck and I hope you find what you are looking for in Japan


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## manhattan1

HKToshindo said:


> Hello,
> My name is Robert and I live in Hong Kong. Yes, there are many nice martial arts here, but I have always been drawn to the art of ninjutsu. So, I have started training with Anshu Stephen Hayes' home study course. I know it will not be as easy as having a teacher, but with extra effort on my part I have been assured that I will be just as good as a regular student.
> 
> At this point I am planning on taking a trip to Japan in July to learn from the teacher of my teacher. I hope to gain as much information as I can from here before I depart.
> 
> Thank you to everyone in advance.



Hi Robert,

Does not sounds like a easy task you have before you, but on the other hand you are lucky living so close to Japan (if its Ninjutsu you want to learn)...  
But as far as i remember there is also a Bujinkan Dojo in Hong Kong (unless its closed again), i got this from online:

_Bujinkan is now available in Hong Kong.  Anyone interested in training can mail bujinkanhk204@yahoo.co.uk_

But if they are closed again or its not a X-kan, then i still think you should do some cross-training to help you with your home study program....
I know there are styles that has many similarities to Bujinkan (Ninjutsu) like the one i train now Villasin Balintawak (FMA/Eskrima) and classic Jiu-Jitsu/Ju-Jutsu.....
I would also suggest if you have not already done so, that you read all of S. Hayes Ninja books and Ninpo Secrets by Tanemura Sensei.

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tensei85

Hey,
Welcome to MT! Hong Kong's an awesome place, but good luck on your quest.
Though as Xue pointed out there are a lot of great local Schools as well. But if Ninjutsu is truly what your after than best of luck.


----------



## Jack Meower

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Domino

Welcome and good luck dude !
Very rewarding path im sure.


----------



## midnight star

hello!


----------



## HKToshindo

I have been away.

As soon as I posted, someone mailed me and said I should avoid this forum. I now have a private message from a member here saying the same thing.

I have found out that Mr Hayes has been lying about his relationship with Dr Hatsumi.&#12288;I know because I have been in Japan for the last few days and got the story from Dr Hatsumi and others. I feel very used and ashamed right now.

When I first started the DVD course, I asked about an instructor in Hong Kong and was told to avoid him because of problems he had with some of his students. I am sure it was just more slander. When I get back from Japan in a few weeks I will be sure to look him up.


----------



## jks9199

HKToshindo said:


> I have been away.
> 
> As soon as I posted, someone mailed me and said I should avoid this forum. I now have a private message from a member here saying the same thing.
> 
> I have found out that Mr Hayes has been lying about his relationship with Dr Hatsumi.&#12288;I know because I have been in Japan for the last few days and got the story from Dr Hatsumi and others. I feel very used and ashamed right now.
> 
> When I first started the DVD course, I asked about an instructor in Hong Kong and was told to avoid him because of problems he had with some of his students. I am sure it was just more slander. When I get back from Japan in a few weeks I will be sure to look him up.


Where you post and participate is your own business.  If your instructors don't want you posting -- that's their call, and your decision whether you want to comply.  MartialTalk used to quite a few very knowledgeable Bujinkan posters, but several have gone chosen not to post here anymore for their own reasons; several still remain.

You're welcome to stick around and post or simply lurk as long as you'd like.


----------



## Domino

Hope you enjoyed your trip and dont be ashamed because of someone elses mistakes.

Why you would want to stay away is unknown to me.


----------

